# Songtexte übersetzten



## LordofDemons (1. Juli 2010)

Servus Mädels,

also ich hab vor kurzem für mal den Song "Sevastopol" von HSB übersetzt (bei magistrix stand er noch nicht übersetzt drin) aber ich bin mir nicht sicher ob der so passt also hab ich mir gedacht, machste nen thread auf in dem jeder der mal n songtext übersetzt nachfragen kann obs andere auch so übersetzten würen.
gesagt getan hier bin ich!

Heaven Shall Burn - Sevastopol
Original:
Here we are, waiting for the storm. 
Here we are, waiting for the storm to come. 
We know this world will drown in blood. 
Last days of May, this spring is dying once again, 
But we sense this summer may not be ours anymore. 
Within these walls, we're loyal brothers, 
comrades till death.

 Now in the distance we see the fires rage. 
They will not take this place, will not defile this ground. 
We're not afraid to die, no one will break this line, 
This darkened world will hear our cries. 
This darkened world will hear our cries.

 As clouds of dust contaminate the deep blue skies, 
We're crawling through the debris of our homes. 
Here we are, waiting for the storm. 
Here we are, this world will drown in blood.

 Now in the distance we see the fires rage. 
They will not take this place, will not defile this ground. 
We're not afraid to die, no one will break this line, 
This darkened world will hear our cries.

 Curtain fires, lying in the trenches, buried deep 
As cold ashes cover this swaying world in grey. 
Inside this fortress, we're faithful sisters, 
comrades till death. 
As their bombs eclipse this sallow sun 
and their guns annihilate our sanctuaries, 
Our confidence, it will not vanish, not abate, 
we will not cease resisting.

 Now in the distance we see the fires rage. 
They will not take this place, will not defile this ground. 
We're not afraid to die, no one will break this line, 
This darkened world will hear our cries. 





Lordies Übesetzung:

Hier sind wir, warten auf den Sturm.
Hier sind wir, warten auf den Sturm der kommt.
Wir wissen das diese Welt in Blut ertrinken wird.
Die letzten Tage des Mai, dieser Frühling wird wieder einmal sterben.
Aber wir spüren dieser Sommer wird nicht mehr unser sein (uns gehören) wird.
Innerhalb diesen Mauern sind wir loyale Brüder,
Kameraden bis in den Tod.

Jetzt in den Ferne sehen wir die Feuer wüten
Sie werden diesen Ort nicht kriegen, werden diesen Boden nicht beschmutzen.
Wir haben keine Angst zu sterben, keiner wird diese Linie durchbrechen,
Diese verdunkelte Welt wird unsere Schreie hören.
Diese verdunkelte Welt wird unsere Schreie hören.

Während Staubwolken den tiefblauen Himmel verunreinigten,
Wir krabbeln durch die Trümmer unserer Häuser.
Hier sind wir, warten auf den Sturm.
Hier sind wir, diese Welt wird in Blut ertrinken.

Jetzt in den Ferne sehen wir die Feuer wüten
Sie werden diesen Ort nicht kriegen, werden diesen Boden nicht beschmutzen.
Wir haben keine Angst zu sterben, keiner wird diese Linie durchbrechen,
Diese verdunkelte Welt wird unsere Schreie hören.

Sperrfeuer, liegen in den Schützengräben, tief bergraben.
Wie kalte Asche diese wankende Welt mit grau bedeckt
Im Inneren dieses Bollwerks, wir sind treue Schwestern,
Kameraden bis in den Tod.
Während ihre Bomben diese fahle Sonne verfinstern
und ihre Waffen vernichten unsere Heiligtümer,
Unser Vertrauen, es wird nicht verschwinden, nicht nachzulassen,
wir werden nicht aufhören, Widerstand zu leisten.

Jetzt in den Ferne sehen wir die Wut des Feuers
Sie werden diesen Ort nicht kriegen, werden diesen Boden nicht beschmutzen.
Wir haben keine Angst zu sterben, keiner wird diese Linie durchbrechen,
Diese verdunkelte Welt wird unsere Schreie hören.




Wenn einer Verbesserungsvorschläge hat bitte melden damit ichs dann auch noch auf magistrix ausbessern kann.




MFG
Lordie


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (1. Juli 2010)

"Hier sind wir, warten auf den Sturm.
Hier sind wir, warten auf den Sturm der kommt."

Das kann auf keinen Fall stehen bleiben. Here we are sollte man anders übersetzen.

Nun sind wir an dem Punkt angelagt, wo wir auf den Sturm warten.

Nun sind wir an dem Punkt angelagt, wo wir auf die Ankunft des Sturms warten.



Bisschen freier, aber viel besseres Deutsch. Mal sehen, ob ich noch so Passagen finde. Naja, sonst finde ich spontan auch nichts, was ich verbessern könnte.


----------



## Bloodletting (1. Juli 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Lordies Übesetzung:
> 
> Hier sind wir, warten auf den Sturm.
> Hier sind wir, warten auf den Sturm der kommt.
> ...




Kursive Abschnitte sind leicht verändert.
Sag mal, was du davon hälst.

An einigen Stellen musste ich schon stark überlegen, ob die Veränderung nicht vielleicht sogar die Bedeutung des Satzes zu stark verändern würde, aber vieles ist sprachlich auch einfach besser so.
Davon mal abgesehen sind 99% aller im Internet befindlichen Songtexte eine eins zu eins Übersetzung, was oft zu einem schlechten Klang beim Lesen führt. Das hattest du auch an einigen Stellen.

Und solltest du vorhaben, noch mehr zu schreiben, von Übersetzungen mal abgesehen: Verhindere Wörter wie "kriegen" ... diese klingen immer sehr amateurhaft.


----------

